# Logitech vs Altec Lansing Speakers.



## alienationware

Recently, I wanted to purchase a pair of speakers for my laptop, as the built in speakers are really crappy.  I was only able to find Logitech speakers at Office Depot.  I think a while ago they were selling Altec Lansing speakers.  Are Logitech speakers just as good as Altec Lansing speakers?


----------



## heyman421

that would depend on the model, of course

i can't speak for all logitech speakers, but i have the z5500's, and they're AMAZING


----------



## daniel2229

*Bose Companion 2 vs. Creative GigaWorks T20 vs Logitech 2.1*

I am also looking for a good set of speakers for my new computer. The big problem is that when you go to Circuit City or Best Buy to listen to speakers, they are not hooked up for listening.

I look at user reviews on the retail store sites, but figured they must be biased.

I have listened to the Logitech 2.1 and the Bose Companion 2 but at two different stores. That's not the way to compare. I want to hear them side by side.

Anyone out there hear any of these three together in one spot? Most everyone likes the Bose for all around sound. The Creative Labs GigaWorks T20 was called overpriced but having good sound, but this is one I have not seen or heard. The Logitech 2.1 sounds nice, but I am afraid the woofer size will be too big for my computer cabinet.

Let me know what you think.

Daniel


----------



## daniel2229

Well, after reading so many conflicting reviews from computer magazines, user testimonials to user forums, I decided to get the Bose Companion 2 speakers. Yep, they cost $99 at every store I checked. I hooked them up in less than three minutes and had them playing sweetly after checking the enhancement options in Media Player 11.

I have them inside a computer cabinet just slightly behind my monitor, so the sound is nice and tight. The bass is full but not overbearing, mid tones and high tones are clear. Oddly enough, I found the Reggae to be what I liked best for overall graphic equalizer setting. 

I turned the speaker volume knob way down to the 9 o'clock position and did all my volume control from the computer settings right on my keyboard to get the right sound levels.

Now, let me tell you what sold me on the Bose. I went to Circuit City, Compusa, and Best Buy to listen to speakers side by side. Some were hooked up and some were not. However, the Bose speaker demo kiosk operated in every store! Good for you Mr. Bose rep for seeing to it that the retail samples worked.

I was able to get someone at Circuit City to hook up the ones that had been disconnected. I did the same at Best buy. The Creative GigaWorks T20 cracked and popped when adjusting the sound level. The sales person at the store said it was from children playing with them over the holidays. Good for me. I could tell by the way the speakers sounded that they wouldn't last. The sale person said they had been in place since September. Three months of constant playing in a retail setting is a pretty good test bed for a product.

The Logitech 2.1 sounded good, but I could see by the size of the subwoofer that it would be a really tight fit in my computer cabinet plus the overbearing bass probably could not be toned down.

Hope this info helps the rest of you to decide how to spend your money.

Daniel


----------



## b3atofang3l

Not trying to be stereotypical but most people i know like Logitech better.

I personally have the Logitech Z-2300 (2.1) speakers which are sold for 150$ us and they ROCK. I bet you can get better than that but..yeah.


----------



## dmw2692004

There are some logitechs:
Link

and here are some altecs:
Link



I would go with the logitechs because they are cheaper and they are more powerful. Plus i have always used logitech and an satisfied with all of their products.


----------



## Bobo

dmw2692004 said:


> wow daniel just hijacked this thread lol.


He's a new member, give him a break.

I say go for the Logitechs.


----------



## dmw2692004

Bobo said:


> He's a new member, give him a break.
> 
> I say go for the Logitechs.



i wasent saying it an i bad way i was just pointing it out, plus i edited it out because i realized that he was a new member


----------



## daniel2229

Sorry, guys, for highjacking your thread. I wanted to create my own but was not able as a new member.

I have nothing against Logitech. I bought my son a Logitech 5.1  X530 for Christmas this year, and he says it rocks!

Daniel


----------



## Jet

I have a set of Logitech X-530s as well, and I couldn't be more pleased. 
To daniel: They do have a sub level knob on the back of the sub, you can basically turn it down until there is hardly anything coming out of it. However, I like mine turned up the whole way 

As far as you not being about to make a thread, you should have been able to.


----------



## Bobo

Jet said:


> I have a set of Logitech X-530s as well, and I couldn't be more pleased.


Me too.



> As far as you not being about to make a thread, you should have been able to.


I think he meant he didn't know where to go.


----------

